# Getting Into AKU



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been reading a few posts around here and just wanted to get a few things straight. I've been told by my Counsellor that getting in to AKU is virtually impossible to get in to but I'd still thought I'd give it a go.

The AKU entry test is somewhere in April. Are they any prior requirements for sitting in the entry test? The transcripts sent include just the AS result?. And how much weightage does a transcript carry? I've been told it's just the final A level grades that matter to them though. 

I understand that it's primarily just your entry test that makes or breaks you. Hence I don't quite know when to start preparing for it.There are academies starting classes in November for it. Don't really know how to go about it. 
A bit help regarding the AKU test prep would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## komal zahid (Oct 17, 2013)

*Minimum O And A'level Grade Requirement For AKU*

I wanted to know what is the minimum grade requirement in O and A'levels for being able to stand eligible to apply to aku.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

To stand *eligible* for AKU you will need to have satisfactorily completed at least six subjects in O levels including English, biology, chem and physics. In A levels 3 or more subject are required with a minimum B in each of the three subjects. The subjects must include Bio, Chem and Phy.


----------



## Hamza Bajwa (Sep 28, 2013)

well for starters, AKU isnt virtually impossible to get into, just really really tough. but if you score well in the entry test and ace your interview, you should have a chance to make it into the top 100. Or even the top 125; you could get off the waitlist as I've seen happen to lots of people.


----------



## Geber (Jan 10, 2013)

Hamza Bajwa said:


> well for starters, AKU isnt virtually impossible to get into, just really really tough. but if you score well in the entry test and ace your interview, you should have a chance to make it into the top 100. Or even the top 125; you could get off the waitlist as I've seen happen to lots of people.


Don't forget the A level/Intermediate grades and percentages. They count too.


----------



## komal zahid (Oct 17, 2013)

I see. Thank you!


----------



## njqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

I've also heard from local Pakistani students that AKU is extremely difficult to get into, however I was wondering if getting into AKU as a foreigner was any easier. I am an American high school graduate, applying directly to Pakistani Medical Schools. I did well on my SAT II tests with 
math:800 
Bio:710 
Chem: 750 
SAT I is not so good with 1930, but I can retake it in December and score 2150+ 
my gpa is about 3.5 but I'm sure with hard work I can improve that if necessary. Do you guys think it is impossible for me to get into AKU?


----------



## Geber (Jan 10, 2013)

njqueen said:


> I've also heard from local Pakistani students that AKU is extremely difficult to get into, however I was wondering if getting into AKU as a foreigner was any easier. I am an American high school graduate, applying directly to Pakistani Medical Schools. I did well on my SAT II tests with
> math:800
> Bio:710
> Chem: 750
> ...


Hey! 
Before I say anything about your scores, let's get one thing straight: It's not easy for anyone, foreign or local. Obviously, there are fewer international applicants than local applicants, each year. But that doesn't mean the foreign seats are any less competitive. So no score/grade/GPA is high enough when you don't know what they've set the threshold as. If you have an opportunity to raise your scores, by all means avail it. 

That been said, I think your scores are solid [but like I said, nobody can tell you if they're enough]. I did my CIE A levels [British Curriculum] but had to sit the SATs to meet AKU's requirements. I got 750, 780 and 800 in Bio, Phy and Chem respectively in the subject tests. I got a 2060 on my SAT. Their requirement is 1800 but the cut-off is usually higher depending on how competitive the scores are. Last year it was 1900. So it's very much possible for you to get into AKU with your present grades but you should work to improve them before you actually apply because you never know. I know a kid with a 800-800-790 SAT subject test score and a 1900ish SAT score who got rejected last year. Think of it like this: There's just one place left. There's another applicant who has a CV very similar to yours except he has a slightly better SAT score than you, say a 2200. They may just end up picking him instead of you because of that. Know what I mean?
One more thing: If you can, do the Physics subject test as well. It's not necessary as long as you've done Math but it may cause you trouble. There's a special thing you have to apply for if you've done math and the process for it is quite inconvenient. In case I've missed anything, you should go through their latest prospectus: http://www.aku.edu/admissions/registraroffice/Documents/Programme Information Booklet-MBBS2013.pdf


At this point I should also mention that grades are not the only thing that matter. AKU is on the look-out for 'all-rounders'. You should be active in extra-curriculars and non-academic activities as well. Essentially, keep away from the book-worm personality. A lot of people think extra-curriculars are just sports but they're not (though sports would definitely be one of the best extra-curriculars). They're looking for talented children who have a genuine interest in society and its problems. So spend your free time volunteering and gaining work experience. I'll go as far as to say it's absolutely necessary, you will be rejected without it. 

Finally there's the interview which is a major part of the selection process. You need to impress the interviewers. You can find more help on that once you get to that stage but it's important that you know that is does count... a lot. 

Good luck! 

(PS: Got into AKU this year Alhumdulillah! Waiting for classes to commence.)


----------



## Rida6676 (11 mo ago)

Can I get into aga khan with 4As and 5Bs as my o level grades??


----------

